
Like React for front-end? Try Fire for backend - exactchange
https://www.npmjs.com/package/fire-backend
======
WrtCdEvrydy
Github link?

~~~
exactchange
[https://github.com/exactchange/fire](https://github.com/exactchange/fire)

